# Dehumidifier



## Fort878

I figured I should just start another thread specifically about dehumidifiers. At this time, I live in PI only part time and when I come back to MNL from being away for 6-8mos, my house smells musty, moldy from the heat/humidity. Our clothes, linen etc. in closets and drawers are all musty smelling....and we have to do 2-3 days of laundry and wash everything down not just to remove the smell but to avoid all the dangers of mold toxicity. So now my Q is...does anyone have suggestions with fixing this problem humidity problem in general? It is a common problem in a lot of Philippine condos, hotels n houses with windows/doors closed and fulltime air-conditioning.

Any suggestions to manage the humidity in my house that has to be locked up with doors n windows closed for months. Tried Moth balls in closet....gives me an instant headache and breathing problems. Tried cyrstals (sachets) to absorb moisture....useless. Tried to have someone (a relative) open windows to let air in at least once a month...useless again. Im thinking of getting an industrial dehumidifier (fully automatic, sensors, etc) with the collected water going into a drain via a hose. Not sure if this machine can be kept on indefinitely with only minimal checks (once a month). Help!


----------



## Pedro Reklamo

I live here full time and have that issue. Not as bad as yours but seems that items like black luggage in the bottom of the closet gets attacked. 
I don't have A/C, only open windows and electric fans.
I feel it is one of the disadvantages of living in this climate.


----------



## jon1

I have two units that have a two gallon capacity. Check out Ace Hardware. I use them primarily when the monsoons start and also use a product like DampRid for the closets. I found this at Royale Duty Free in the Freeport. During peak rainy season I can empty the dehumidifiers daily. I do not think that a dehumidifier would work for an unattended place unless you had a drain installed on the water basin and a tube ran to a drain.


----------



## Fort878

jon1 said:


> I have two units that have a two gallon capacity. Check out Ace Hardware. I use them primarily when the monsoons start and also use a product like DampRid for the closets. I found this at Royale Duty Free in the Freeport. During peak rainy season I can empty the dehumidifiers daily. I do not think that a dehumidifier would work for an unattended place unless you had a drain installed on the water basin and a tube ran to a drain.


Thanks for your suggestions!

The crystals in small sachets I used for closets may have been too weak. I looked up DampRid online and it seems very promising...wide variety of products, different sizes. I like the big bucket of crystals that can be good for 6 mos in a 250sqft room. Im overseas right now so I think its easy enough for me to pick this product in a Walmart.

Do you have a brandname/make/model for your dehumidifier? And yes, Danby comes with a hose that allows you to get of the collected water directly into a drain. Im just wondering with power fluctuations, power outages in Mnl, it may not stay on. It could also malfunction and leak but then I could leave in one of the bathrooms with the door open and the hose draining into the shower stall.


----------



## Fort878

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I live here full time and have that issue. Not as bad as yours but seems that items like black luggage in the bottom of the closet gets attacked. I don't have A/C, only open windows and electric fans. I feel it is one of the disadvantages of living in this climate.


Yes, a huge disadvantage for me because It greatly affects my respiratory system. I looove the heat and most things about living in Philippines. Thanks for your comment👍


----------



## jon1

Fort878 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions!
> 
> The crystals in small sachets I used for closets may have been too weak. I looked up DampRid online and it seems very promising...wide variety of products, different sizes. I like the big bucket of crystals that can be good for 6 mos in a 250sqft room. Im overseas right now so I think its easy enough for me to pick this product in a Walmart.
> 
> Do you have a brandname/make/model for your dehumidifier? And yes, Danby comes with a hose that allows you to get of the collected water directly into a drain. Im just wondering with power fluctuations, power outages in Mnl, it may not stay on. It could also malfunction and leak but then I could leave in one of the bathrooms with the door open and the hose draining into the shower stall.


I have a KDM-18 Kolin Dehumidifier KDM-18 DEHUMIDIFIER - Online Internet Shopping - Hallo Hallo Mall it holds 4L and usually will fill up in 12 hours in the rainy season


----------



## rpmorley

I am in Guam, almost ready to retire to Baguio where it is cool and damp with the clouds coming and going and I plan to use my dehumidifier and a transformer. I use it here, when I go to PI for the same reason as I go 2-3 times a year and stay a month at a time. This one is a 2 hour on and off cycle which can be further refined by setting the humidity levels I want to keep. Anything below 60% relative humidity will keep mold from growing. Like you mentioned, I have a cutoff garden hose that runs to a drain in the CR. 

I have not found a 220 v dehumidifier, so like other electrical things I have sent over, I transform. I did find a 220v garage heater with a blower that I had installed because it gets cool in Baguio during the winter and this unit knocks off the chill.


----------



## jon1

The one i use is 220 and made in the Phil.


----------



## bbazor

I realized that you are not there for months at a time. But for clothes, if you have someone there that can hang them up outside once in a while, it should help. I have someone do that for my stuff in Baguio. the breeze helps purge some of the smell away as well as dry them out.


----------



## Nickleback99

For clothing, towels etc...has anyone there tried to vacuum seal bags that you fill up then literally suck all of the air out of the baggage using a vac?? It is airtight and collapses to about 1/2 or more its original size. With no air inside, that might stop the smell on clothes etc, and then could wipe down outer bag with bleach solution upon return since the plastic will probably get some odor on the outside. Just a thought, plus I plan to bring ours when we move back in 2 years.


----------



## Gary D

Something I read somewhere about keeping the mold of clothing in tropical climate is to get a low wattage light bulb and put it in the cupboard. Apparently mold won't grow in the light.


----------



## Nickleback99

Mold and mildew Hate light and air circulation with uv or sun light being primary. If using light, best to do in open space so as not to add warmth to closed growing conditions. Air circulation becomes meaningless however if not Replacing moist air with dry air, or simply circulating mold spores. Mold/mildew also thrive on oxygen; hence, idea of vac seal bags. There are special UV lights sold that reportedly deter mold and mildew as well.


----------



## Fort878

Thanks for the new comments, guys! 

The vacuum bags could theoretically work. My only concern is the mold and mildew that will grow on the outer layer of the bags. The closets, luggage, and drawers will still become contaminated...all these surfaces may need to be washed clean and air-dried thoroughly. 

The uv light idea sounds interesting....I wonder if this can be battery-operated. I don't have electrical sockets/power in closets or drawers.


----------



## Nickleback99

Here's a link that explains some basic stuff, but sound like needs to be hard wired to electric outlet. I noticed some links selling lighting on google; so, could research there I guess on any battery options. Would think somebody is going to have to keep them running though in your absence.

How to Prevent Mold With Ultraviolet Light Fixtures | Home Guides | SF Gate


----------



## Nickleback99

One other thing to maybe look into is cedar, such as cedar lined cabinets, closets, etc. I believe you can buy kits for that as the cedar oils repel mold and mildew and it cannot exist in cedar, unless the cedar rots. Something you coulld look into when back in U.S. or wherever and then ship it over in a box or such. I have no idea if effective in that climate, but worth a shot since does not use electricity. I plan on installing same in our house we plan to build down in Laguna area. Some decent info if you google "cedar repels mold and mildew"

What Is a Cedar Closet?


----------



## Fort878

Nickleback99 said:


> One other thing to maybe look into is cedar, such as cedar lined cabinets, closets, etc. I believe you can buy kits for that as the cedar oils repel mold and mildew and it cannot exist in cedar, unless the cedar rots. Something you coulld look into when back in U.S. or wherever and then ship it over in a box or such. I have no idea if effective in that climate, but worth a shot since does not use electricity. I plan on installing same in our house we plan to build down in Laguna area. Some decent info if you google "cedar repels mold and mildew" What Is a Cedar Closet?


Thanks Nickleback99. I have lots to consider. For general humidity control, I will take Jon1's advice and get a 220V dehumidifier in Ace Hardware or online. However, some areas are still susceptible like the storage room and cabinets under kitchen/bathroom sink. I will certainly try the uv light and a bucket of DampRid in the cabinet under the kitchen sink....my biggest problem area.


----------



## Nickleback99

Hey, Let us know if it works then! I have and hate same problem when I'm there for any period of time and wash/dry clothes at in-laws. Sometimes even hang drying them gives them the odor since it's all in the air up in some barrios unless can get 'em in the sunlight. Best of luck!


----------



## Fort878

Nickleback99 said:


> Hey, Let us know if it works then! I have and hate same problem when I'm there for any period of time and wash/dry clothes at in-laws. Sometimes even hang drying them gives them the odor since it's all in the air up in some barrios unless can get 'em in the sunlight. Best of luck!


This might not eliminate the musty smell entirely but here are some helpful laundry tips in the tropics! Im assuming you have a labandera or someone who is doing laundry for you manually, a common practice here. Use an antibacterial laundry powder, don't use the cheap stuff or anything that has too much perfume...instead of cleaning, it tries to mask things with perfume. 

Make sure that after the wash cycle, the clothes are rinsed with clean water thoroughly or until the last rinse water in the bucket is clear....this can take 3-4 times of rinsing. if you happen to have a washing machine, do two rinse cycles. If it is not sunny out while the clothes are drying, get a couple if fans to help dry them quicker. Make sure they are pinned down really well!


----------



## delstahr

I am an expat living here in the Phils now for the last 4 yrs. I am a 24/7 air conditioning user. I am trying to cut my cost of the air con and go to the dehumidifier. Can anyone recommend a unit that is user friendly and easier on my electric bill each month. My house size is only around 35 sq mtrs. and my electric bill is about 6-8 thousand a month. There must be something I can do to lower my bill and still keep my house on the cooler side. (Problem I have is I live really right next to the beach) Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gary D

delstahr said:


> I am an expat living here in the Phils now for the last 4 yrs. I am a 24/7 air conditioning user. I am trying to cut my cost of the air con and go to the dehumidifier. Can anyone recommend a unit that is user friendly and easier on my electric bill each month. My house size is only around 35 sq mtrs. and my electric bill is about 6-8 thousand a month. There must be something I can do to lower my bill and still keep my house on the cooler side. (Problem I have is I live really right next to the beach) Thanks for any help.


Air conditioners and dehumidifiers are loosely the same thing. Air conditioners dehumidify the air at the same time as cooling it. Dehumidifiers cool the air to reduce the humidity. They also use a lot of electricity.


----------



## delstahr

Would it help if I bought the dehumidifer to cool down the house faster and cooler My house is right on the edge of the sea and it gets hotter than h*ll here. I just want to help my air con to cool this place down faster and even more cool. Whats your take on this ? I'm a just wasting money doing this do you think. Thanks for the advise. Gary D. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Gary D

delstahr said:


> Would it help if I bought the dehumidifer to cool down the house faster and cooler My house is right on the edge of the sea and it gets hotter than h*ll here. I just want to help my air con to cool this place down faster and even more cool. Whats your take on this ? I'm a just wasting money doing this do you think. Thanks for the advise. Gary D. I appreciate it very much.


If you are on the coast are there any sea breezes you can take advantage of, are there any trees around the house to give shade. Is your roof space open or do you have ceilings in place. Ventilation is probably where you need to go. Open ceilings are a killer for heat. Roof spaces need to be closed off, insulated and ventilated. If you think adding a dehumidifier will help it suggests that your aircon is not big enought for the size of rooms.


----------



## delstahr

Hi, No Gary I do not have an open ceiling. My house has complete ceilings. I guess I am not looking for the breeze because the humidity is still here regardless. I am trying to get rid of the humidity in the house due to the high humidity and the salt air. The air here is so thick you just sweat to death being outside for just a few minutes. I can stand the humidity for awhile, just not for long periods of time. So either I move and go back to the states or I buy the dehumidifier. So I think I will just start with buying the dehumidifier. Thanks for all your suggestions. When there is a breeze it's so hot, your lips chap in a matter of an hour and your clothes are just soaked with sweat. lol ....


----------



## Gary D

delstahr said:


> Hi, No Gary I do not have an open ceiling. My house has complete ceilings. I guess I am not looking for the breeze because the humidity is still here regardless. I am trying to get rid of the humidity in the house due to the high humidity and the salt air. The air here is so thick you just sweat to death being outside for just a few minutes. I can stand the humidity for awhile, just not for long periods of time. So either I move and go back to the states or I buy the dehumidifier. So I think I will just start with buying the dehumidifier. Thanks for all your suggestions. When there is a breeze it's so hot, your lips chap in a matter of an hour and your clothes are just soaked with sweat. lol ....


I see your problem. We have aircon in the bedrooms only so at least sleeping at night is not a problem. What is a problem though is trying not to become a hermit and spend my whole life living in the bedroom. lol. I noticed that running the aircon drops the humidity from about 90% to about 60% whilst running. A dehumidifier is not going to do much better then that.


----------



## lefties43332

Gary D said:


> I see your problem. We have aircon in the bedrooms only so at least sleeping at night is not a problem. What is a problem though is trying not to become a hermit and spend my whole life living in the bedroom. lol. I noticed that running the aircon drops the humidity from about 90% to about 60% whilst running. A dehumidifier is not going to do much better then that.


Im from a fairly cold climate originally. I did away with the aircon after about a yr and after 2 or 3 yrs in pinas my body adapted. The reason i did away with it is because i became dependant on it. I never went outside much. Now that im in usa the heat doesnt phase me. But im only here a short time.


----------



## delstahr

Yes this is exactly what has happened to me. I have gotten dependent on the air con. So I go from the cool house to the cool air con in the car. I have air con thru out my entire house I just don't think I can live without it here being next to the sea., I go outside to do the laundry, I only wear a pair of shorts because my body is drenched in sweat. I drink a ton of water just to keep hydrated. I'm going to buy the dehumidifier in the morning it's not that much only $250.00 I will try it and see if I can keep my house cooler than what it is. LOL. I thought living by the sea would be great, getting up in the morning, having coffee and looking out to the sea with my newspaper. It's only great if you can get use to the humidity. I haven't seen a newspaper in english since I left the states. lol lol lol. Now that is funny. and coffee, it's so humid outside in the morning who wants coffee, ice tea yes. My thinking is drastically changing.


----------



## delstahr

Have you noticed elsewhere when it rains it normally cools the air down. Not here, this place becomes a steam bath. You don't need a sauna here just step outside, and your soaked with sweat in a matter of seconds not minutes. LOL. Oh Del I crack myself up. LOL Don't get me wrong I love living here, it's just taken some getting use to. I like what lefties said about being a hermit in your own bedroom, this is the way I am and feel in my whole house. I have a swimming pool ok so you want to go swimming right!!! The temperature in the pool is as hot as it is outside. LOL LOL. There is no cooling off, my pool is now a HOT TUB. lol lol lol. Oh gosh this is to funny. That's ok as they say I will get use to it. I run the garden hose to water my plants. My plants are not doing very well, come to find out I might as well be pouring boiling water on them because the water from the hose is to hot to even hold the garden hose for any length of time, MY hose is melting. LOL LOL LOL. Oh my lord. What Have I Gotten Myself Into Here.


----------



## cvgtpc1

delstahr said:


> I thought living by the sea would be great, getting up in the morning, having coffee and looking out to the sea with my newspaper. It's only great if you can get use to the humidity. I haven't seen a newspaper in english since I left the states. lol lol lol. Now that is funny. and coffee, it's so humid outside in the morning who wants coffee, ice tea yes. My thinking is drastically changing.


Why I get up at 5 am to do that, then back in for a nap at 9 am when it starts getting really hot lol


----------



## M.C.A.

*Acclimate*



delstahr said:


> Hi, No Gary I do not have an open ceiling. My house has complete ceilings. I guess I am not looking for the breeze because the humidity is still here regardless. I am trying to get rid of the humidity in the house due to the high humidity and the salt air. The air here is so thick you just sweat to death being outside for just a few minutes. I can stand the humidity for awhile, just not for long periods of time. So either I move and go back to the states or I buy the dehumidifier. So I think I will just start with buying the dehumidifier. Thanks for all your suggestions. When there is a breeze it's so hot, your lips chap in a matter of an hour and your clothes are just soaked with sweat. lol ....


It's tough getting acclimated to the weather, takes about 6 months unless the AC unit is running 24/7 and up to high. Cloth or a material kind of couch is also not gonna work so well here, I put a bamboo hammock in our patio to relax in, it's different weather and it requires a different approach when it comes to furniture and deck chairs.

I too live next to the water but not the ocean, when we built the house we made sure that the bedroom had large windows all around with a patio door, we keep those open all day long but at night it feels wet like you mentioned (it's been rainy allot lately/humidity is very bad) so I've been sweating some myself.

I also have a ceiling fan over the computer desk and a large wall mounted fan pointed at the bed.

We've planted several tree's and they help keep the yard cooler so with the breeze comes cooler air and also plenty of shading for the house, makes a big difference.


----------



## delstahr

My deck furniture is rattan, You are so right this kind of furniture helps from sweating so much. Anything comfortable with cushions or fabric that wraps your body I can't stand because I sweat profusely. My whole life is changing from what I think I need but in reality what works is 2 different things from what I am use to. If this makes any sense to anyone. This is harder than hell to get use to but I'm managing, I haven't thrown in the towel yet. I would move back to the states but I just cannot afford to live there anymore on my retirement the way I like to live. So welcome Philippines. Here I am. I placed the order for the dehumidifier, I hope it helps my airconditioner.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Batangas what a nice area*



delstahr said:


> My deck furniture is rattan, You are so right this kind of furniture helps from sweating so much. Anything comfortable with cushions or fabric that wraps your body I can't stand because I sweat profusely. My whole life is changing from what I think I need but in reality what works is 2 different things from what I am use to. If this makes any sense to anyone. This is harder than hell to get use to but I'm managing, I haven't thrown in the towel yet. I would move back to the states but I just cannot afford to live there anymore on my retirement the way I like to live. So welcome Philippines. Here I am. I placed the order for the dehumidifier, I hope it helps my airconditioner.


You don't live to far from me, Batangas is a very nice area, I live on the lower end of Laguna de Bay. I get my Baraoke coffee beans at a grocery chain in Sta Cruz Laguna and they're from Batangas, most of the Lambanog that they drink in our area is also from Batangas, relaxing today, broke down and bought a case of San Mig light, what a difference from drinking Colt 45.


----------



## lefties43332

mcalleyboy said:


> You don't live to far from me, Batangas is a very nice area, I live on the lower end of Laguna de Bay. I get my Baraoke coffee beans at a grocery chain in Sta Cruz Laguna and they're from Batangas, most of the Lambanog that they drink in our area is also from Batangas, relaxing today, broke down and bought a case of San Mig light, what a difference from drinking Colt 45.


Bamboo is also good. Always cool to the body. We use it ,no cushions. We used to sleep on a bamboo bed,no foam. After a few weeks the body adapts to the hard surface. Oops sorry m,wrong quote


----------



## lefties43332

delstahr said:


> Yes this is exactly what has happened to me. I have gotten dependent on the air con. So I go from the cool house to the cool air con in the car. I have air con thru out my entire house I just don't think I can live without it here being next to the sea., I go outside to do the laundry, I only wear a pair of shorts because my body is drenched in sweat. I drink a ton of water just to keep hydrated. I'm going to buy the dehumidifier in the morning it's not that much only $250.00 I will try it and see if I can keep my house cooler than what it is. LOL. I thought living by the sea would be great, getting up in the morning, having coffee and looking out to the sea with my newspaper. It's only great if you can get use to the humidity. I haven't seen a newspaper in english since I left the states. lol lol lol. Now that is funny. and coffee, it's so humid outside in the morning who wants coffee, ice tea yes. My thinking is drastically changing.


Ice coffee not bad,or make like a cold latte. You know,with milk etc. You said your thinking is drastically changing. This is what we try to warn people about......the reality of living there verses long vacations.


----------



## lefties43332

delstahr said:


> My deck furniture is rattan, You are so right this kind of furniture helps from sweating so much. Anything comfortable with cushions or fabric that wraps your body I can't stand because I sweat profusely. My whole life is changing from what I think I need but in reality what works is 2 different things from what I am use to. If this makes any sense to anyone. This is harder than hell to get use to but I'm managing, I haven't thrown in the towel yet. I would move back to the states but I just cannot afford to live there anymore on my retirement the way I like to live. So welcome Philippines. Here I am. I placed the order for the dehumidifier, I hope it helps my airconditioner.


We use bamboo with no cushions. Its always cool to the body. We slept on a bamboo bed in leyte with no foam. After about 3 weeks the body got accustomed to the hard. Some things we need to learn and adapt to from the filipinos,they learned it long ago.


----------



## HondaGuy

Definitely not a dehumidifier, but if you want to try and acclimate yourself more to living without A/C, have you tried an electric fan that has a water reservoir and mists water into the air pushed by the fan?

Something like Amazon.com - NewAir AF-520B Oscillating Outdoor Misting Fan, 18-Inch -

You see bigger versions of these on the sidelines of NFL games when its still hot outside.


----------



## Gary D

HondaGuy said:


> Definitely not a dehumidifier, but if you want to try and acclimate yourself more to living without A/C, have you tried an electric fan that has a water reservoir and mists water into the air pushed by the fan?
> 
> Something like Amazon.com - NewAir AF-520B Oscillating Outdoor Misting Fan, 18-Inch -
> 
> You see bigger versions of these on the sidelines of NFL games when its still hot outside.


These have been suggested before but I wonder if the high humidity in the Philippines would make them ineffective. The body has its own version called sweating but to work your sweat needs to evaporate. If the air around you is so laden with moisture your sweat just runs off it has very little cooling effect.


----------



## delstahr

mcalleyboy said:


> You don't live to far from me, Batangas is a very nice area, I live on the lower end of Laguna de Bay. I get my Baraoke coffee beans at a grocery chain in Sta Cruz Laguna and they're from Batangas, most of the Lambanog that they drink in our area is also from Batangas, relaxing today, broke down and bought a case of San Mig light, what a difference from drinking Colt 45.


mcalleyboy, I have been there before the lower end of Laguna de Bay. There is a floating restaurant there with a huge statue of a monkey in the front of it. I toured the area about 5 months ago. Do you like the taste of that Baraoke coffee ? I think it's ok but when I go into Lipa City I still buy my starbucks and bring it home. 
I had to laugh when you told me San Mig Light is a big difference drinking Colt 45, yes it is 
but back in the states all I use to drink is Coors Light. Now I drink San Mig Light or Red Horse. A few months ago I bought a Coors Light, I cannot understand why I liked that beer after drinking 1 can of it it tasted terrible to me. I will never drink another Coors Light again. LoL. :spit:


----------



## lefties43332

delstahr said:


> mcalleyboy, I have been there before the lower end of Laguna de Bay. There is a floating restaurant there with a huge statue of a monkey in the front of it. I toured the area about 5 months ago. Do you like the taste of that Baraoke coffee ? I think it's ok but when I go into Lipa City I still buy my starbucks and bring it home.
> I had to laugh when you told me San Mig Light is a big difference drinking Colt 45, yes it is
> but back in the states all I use to drink is Coors Light. Now I drink San Mig Light or Red Horse. A few months ago I bought a Coors Light, I cannot understand why I liked that beer after drinking 1 can of it it tasted terrible to me. I will never drink another Coors Light again. LoL. :spit:


Im not a beer drinker but i like san mig light.


----------



## delstahr

lefties43332 said:


> We use bamboo with no cushions. Its always cool to the body. We slept on a bamboo bed in leyte with no foam. After about 3 weeks the body got accustomed to the hard. Some things we need to learn and adapt to from the filipinos,they learned it long ago.


I don't have a problem adapting to the filipinos but I'll be *<Snip>* if Im going to sleep on bamboo with no mattress lol ... No thats where I draw the line.


----------



## northwoods

*boric acid , kills mold,fungus,ants . its organic . ;*

google search ; borates .
boric acid is one of the borate family , its organic and safe to humans / pets .
as long as not ingested , in quantity .
in a dilute form , its used as an eyewash .
its water soluble , it will not allow mold or fungus to grow upon treated surfaces .
so rinsing fabrics in a mild solution would prevent , mold mildew until rinsed away .
mopping concrete walls or tile floors , same as above .
larger concentration's + borax will treat wood or bamboo , used as a soak or like a paint . mixed thickly it can be placed inside an empty caulk tube , caulk around wooden kitchen cabinets / closets . it will permeate the wood fibers as humidity,
comes and goes . soaked wood / bamboo will be permanently treated if not exposed to direct rain .
its deadly to ants / termites / roaches , should they ingest it , by eating the treated product or walking on the powder form , as they will attempt to
clean themselves . so placed in a salt shaker and used along a door threshold would 
form a barrier to invaders . i buy a product at the dollar store [ roach / ant killer ]
reverse label says 99.9% pure boric acid . its in powder form , 1usd per pound .
i use it to treat rustic log furniture i build .
zinc kills moss , we use zinc metal strips along the shingled roof ridges to prevent moss growing on the shaded sides of house roofs in the northwoods . i would think adding several zinc vitamins to your home made borate bug brew would provide a double whammy ! ?


----------



## lefties43332

delstahr said:


> I don't have a problem adapting to the filipinos but I'll be damed if Im going to sleep on bamboo with no mattress lol ... No thats where I draw the line.


Lol,i knew u wood.....hehe would.


----------



## Nickleback99

delstahr said:


> I don't have a problem adapting to the filipinos but I'll be damed if Im going to sleep on bamboo with no mattress lol ... No thats where I draw the line.


Delstahr, Where exactly are you beach side there in PI? I've been around some other beaches that seemed maybe more breezy and not so hot/humid, including way back when living up rt on beach back yard in San Miguel. Asking, because I want to avoid it when we move back! I always found the bays and such sweltering in bad times of year, but they did not get that same ocean breeze. I know inland in the concrete jungle of Caloocan at family's place, I do have to have a fan on my most of time for 6 mos a year, but that seems to do the trick since coming from the almost always cool Pacific NW to PI is always a bit of a body shock when I go heat/humid wise. Last time lived there in 90's, even coming then from Tennessee, to took me a good year to truly acclimatize to any worthwhile degree since still spent half the day in aircon. Best of luck on your "cooling quest"!


----------



## delstahr

northwoods said:


> google search ; borates .
> boric acid is one of the borate family , its organic and safe to humans / pets .
> as long as not ingested , in quantity .
> in a dilute form , its used as an eyewash .
> its water soluble , it will not allow mold or fungus to grow upon treated surfaces .
> so rinsing fabrics in a mild solution would prevent , mold mildew until rinsed away .
> mopping concrete walls or tile floors , same as above .
> larger concentration's + borax will treat wood or bamboo , used as a soak or like a paint . mixed thickly it can be placed inside an empty caulk tube , caulk around wooden kitchen cabinets / closets . it will permeate the wood fibers as humidity,
> comes and goes . soaked wood / bamboo will be permanently treated if not exposed to direct rain .
> its deadly to ants / termites / roaches , should they ingest it , by eating the treated product or walking on the powder form , as they will attempt to
> clean themselves . so placed in a salt shaker and used along a door threshold would
> form a barrier to invaders . i buy a product at the dollar store [ roach / ant killer ]
> reverse label says 99.9% pure boric acid . its in powder form , 1usd per pound .
> i use it to treat rustic log furniture i build .
> zinc kills moss , we use zinc metal strips along the shingled roof ridges to prevent moss growing on the shaded sides of house roofs in the northwoods . i would think adding several zinc vitamins to your home made borate bug brew would provide a double whammy ! ?


I am going to make some of this homemade brew today and test it out for myself, The only thing I see is that during the heavy rains I will have to apply it often or maybe long enough to saturate the ground with it. I am paying an exterminator to come out twice a month to spray, it's not that he is real expensive but if I could alleviate 1 less bill around the place I'm going to do it. Anything to save money. Then I can spend my money more on myself lol lol. Like my coffee from starbucks. Did you know how hard it is to buy a jar of Dill Pickles or mustard here in the provinces. Well let me tell you it takes an act of god for these store owners to order it because it's not favorable to Filipinos. I belong to this food club called S&R even then I have a hard time finding somethings I like from back home. Sauerkraut is one of them for my hotdog. lol lol


----------



## lefties43332

delstahr said:


> I am going to make some of this homemade brew today and test it out for myself, The only thing I see is that during the heavy rains I will have to apply it often or maybe long enough to saturate the ground with it. I am paying an exterminator to come out twice a month to spray, it's not that he is real expensive but if I could alleviate 1 less bill around the place I'm going to do it. Anything to save money. Then I can spend my money more on myself lol lol. Like my coffee from starbucks. Did you know how hard it is to buy a jar of Dill Pickles or mustard here in the provinces. Well let me tell you it takes an act of god for these store owners to order it because it's not favorable to Filipinos. I belong to this food club called S&R even then I have a hard time finding somethings I like from back home. Sauerkraut is one of them for my hotdog. lol lol


Saurkraut was tough for me also,,here i buy once a week


----------



## lefties43332

aussi ken said:


> Don't know why you guys from the states move out.
> 
> Don't know why you guys move out of the states, all you do is complain. Yes it is hot in P I what do you expect that it will be like your home town. Move up to the mountain if you don't like the climate by the sea. I am making the move to a rural mountain area from Manila. Love to be back there right now as i am back in Australia and it's winter. 23c this morning looking forward to returning to 30c plus.
> 
> Dont know


As jetlag has stated many times,these forums are also for fulltime expats to vent. I personally didnt see him complaining,its called conversation. Maybe foreign in his area to speak with isnt common. At any rate he has the right to his opinion!


----------



## M.C.A.

*Baroke is awesome*



delstahr said:


> mcalleyboy, I have been there before the lower end of Laguna de Bay. There is a floating restaurant there with a huge statue of a monkey in the front of it. I toured the area about 5 months ago. Do you like the taste of that Baraoke coffee ? I think it's ok but when I go into Lipa City I still buy my starbucks and bring it home.
> I had to laugh when you told me San Mig Light is a big difference drinking Colt 45, yes it is
> but back in the states all I use to drink is Coors Light. Now I drink San Mig Light or Red Horse. A few months ago I bought a Coors Light, I cannot understand why I liked that beer after drinking 1 can of it it tasted terrible to me. I will never drink another Coors Light again. LoL. :spit:


Yes Barako is very delicious and fulfilling. Stateside I bought fancy roasts but Barako holds it's own and you need as much, I have it ground up at the store (I have no bean grinder), two stores sell in my area one is in Los Banos, South Supermarket but it's no good the other is at the SunStar mall located next to the local hwy, Waltermart has a terrific Barako roast from Batangas, they got their shipment in one day and I was checking out the shipping labels everything and the store clerk said it's from Batangas, it looks good it smell terrific, they sell 3 other roasted flavors of coffee from Batangas but I don't like any of them so it has say Barako. 

Only thing missing is a good instant creamer, stateside I used N'Joy coffee creamer and they sold it for a couple years in our area but now It's missing in action, like the dry black beans I would purchase.

I sold supplements for 7 years and many of our supplements in bulk were from the Philippines, we also sold coffee it was called "Night and Day" but it was Barako, that stuff was awesome but expensive stateside.


----------



## northwoods

*home made bug brew*



delstahr said:


> I am going to make some of this homemade brew today and test it out for myself, The only thing I see is that during the heavy rains I will have to apply it often or maybe long enough to saturate the ground with it. I am paying an exterminator to come out twice a month to spray, it's not that he is real expensive but if I could alleviate 1 less bill around the place I'm going to do it. Anything to save money. Then I can spend my money more on myself lol lol. Like my coffee from starbucks. Did you know how hard it is to buy a jar of Dill Pickles or mustard here in the provinces. Well let me tell you it takes an act of god for these store owners to order it because it's not favorable to Filipinos. I belong to this food club called S&R even then I have a hard time finding somethings I like from back home. Sauerkraut is one of them for my hotdog. lol lol


hi delstahr ;
this is more intended for indoor , or under a covered area .
rain will wash it away .
it can be used in a pump sprayer in a basement or crawl space .
its great for long term protection , for termites or other stuff like mildew that attacks or eats wood , or bamboo . you need to soak the wood , get deep penetration .
i can send a link , for several places in the usa ,, that sell bulk .


----------



## lefties43332

northwoods said:


> hi lefties ;
> this is more intended for indoor , or under a covered area .
> rain will wash it away .
> it can be used in a pump sprayer in a basement or crawl space .
> its great for long term protection , for termites or other stuff like mildew that attacks or eats wood , or bamboo . you need to soak the wood , get deep penetration .
> i can send a link , for several places in the usa ,, that sell bulk .


You replied to wrong guy northwoods.


----------



## northwoods

lefties43332 said:


> You replied to wrong guy northwoods.


yes i did an edit ,,,took a min to figure it out .


----------



## bidrod

delstahr said:


> I am going to make some of this homemade brew today and test it out for myself, The only thing I see is that during the heavy rains I will have to apply it often or maybe long enough to saturate the ground with it. I am paying an exterminator to come out twice a month to spray, it's not that he is real expensive but if I could alleviate 1 less bill around the place I'm going to do it. Anything to save money. Then I can spend my money more on myself lol lol. Like my coffee from starbucks. Did you know how hard it is to buy a jar of Dill Pickles or mustard here in the provinces. Well let me tell you it takes an act of god for these store owners to order it because it's not favorable to Filipinos. I belong to this food club called S&R even then I have a hard time finding somethings I like from back home. Sauerkraut is one of them for my hotdog. lol lol


The S&R in Imus, Cavite has sauerkraut and dill pickles.


----------



## Tukaram

HondaGuy said:


> Definitely not a dehumidifier, but if you want to try and acclimate yourself more to living without A/C, have you tried an electric fan that has a water reservoir and mists water into the air pushed by the fan?
> 
> Something like Amazon.com - NewAir AF-520B Oscillating Outdoor Misting Fan, 18-Inch -
> 
> You see bigger versions of these on the sidelines of NFL games when its still hot outside.


The evaporative cooler (swamp cooler) is ineffective in conditions over 50% humidity. So for most of the PI's these would not be much good. They sell them at SM and my wife stood in front of one and said it was nice - I had to explain to her that it was nice because we were in an already air conditioned building. At home it would just make us sticky.


----------



## delstahr

Tukaram said:


> The evaporative cooler (swamp cooler) is ineffective in conditions over 50% humidity. So for most of the PI's these would not be much good. They sell them at SM and my wife stood in front of one and said it was nice - I had to explain to her that it was nice because we were in an already air conditioned building. At home it would just make us sticky.


ahhh, Now this is the most valuable information I have received yet. Wow is that right, It really made you sticky. Oh lord, I don't think I want that. But correct me if I'm wrong isn't the swamp cooler going to just add more humidity to the air?


----------



## Asian Spirit

lefties43332 said:


> As jetlag has stated many times,these forums are also for fulltime expats to vent. I personally didnt see him complaining,its called conversation. Maybe foreign in his area to speak with isnt common. At any rate he has the right to his opinion!


Agreed.. The site is for venting to a degree and I did not see the OP post as a complaint. It's okay to post ideas and opinions so long as it is within the forum rules. Anything beyond that is considered as trolling and trolls will loose membership on the site--immediately.


This Thread Is Now :closed_2::usa2:





Jet Lag


----------

